# Which one?



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So here we go with another truck thread. Looking at 2 options right now.

1) a 2002 Chevy W3500 with 12' hackney box. 27,000 original miles, original owner and located about 40 mins from me. Don't know much about the W3500 though. It's a gas motor. Owners asking $12,000.00. Biggest concern is MPG

2) A 2015 Chevy express cutaway with a 12' supreme corp box with curbside door. This one is located at a dealer in Wisconsin, it is a 1 year lease return used by a coffee delivery company. Van has 62,000 miles with remainder of factory warranty. Super clean with a 6.0 vortec and 6 speed transmission. Asking $21,999 and gains is located 1700 miles away in Wisconsin 

My plan is to turn my jetter into a skid and have a bunch of stock. I drive a bunch often times 40 miles one way to run a call. Ran 250 miles on Friday for a service call 125 miles round trip done twice. 

Again don't know too much about the pros and cons with the W3500. I will post pictures of the actual vehicles


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's the Chevy W3500..


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Another one


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

cant go wrong! I like the lower price tag close to home.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's the express cutaway


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> cant go wrong! I like the lower price tag close to home.


Thanks! I'm trying not to make a decision based on logistics...I'm sure if I waited I could find another Express cutaway locally. In fact I have an auto dealer buddy on the lookout for the cutaways. I'm mostly looking for comparison of the two and more information on the the W3500 with regards to issues and maintenance


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plus I'm owner operator and I've heard the cab overs can be rough rides. I kinda like the quieter express with more comfort. But I realize I can't base my decision on comfort alone


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Something to consider....my UPS driver has a big step van....unleaded only. Not diesel. I asked him about this morning and he said they changed their entire fleet to unleaded (manual not automatic).

If UPS is going away from diesel there must be a good reason.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

my families business, not plumbing, is waiting for their new ford transit gas to possibly replace their ford diesel cube vans. the cost of a gas engine and maintenance savings should pay for itself. they are running 6 diesels.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So here we go with another truck thread. Looking at 2 options right now.
> 
> 1) a 2002 Chevy W3500 with 12' hackney box. 27,000 original miles, original owner and located about 40 mins from me. Don't know much about the W3500 though. It's a gas motor. Owners asking $12,000.00. Biggest concern is MPG
> 
> ...


I have a gas 2004 GMC 3500 with almost 200k on it. The water pump got replaced last year and it has a finicky fuel gauge, but nothing else has gone wrong with it. It's not that cab type, though, it has a regular cab.

I'd jump on the Chevy just to get it---if the numbers are real. Do your research because that's low mileage. Could be a salvage thing.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> I have a gas 2004 GMC 3500 with almost 200k on it. The water pump got replaced last year and it has a finicky fuel gauge, but nothing else has gone wrong with it. It's not that cab type, though, it has a regular cab.
> 
> I'd jump on the Chevy just to get it---if the numbers are real. Do your research because that's low mileage. Could be a salvage thing.


Great point, never thought about a possible salvaged title. I saw another one today (Isuzu npr gas) for cheap, but at the bottom of listing it said salvage title


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're turning your jetter into a skid then I'd go with the Supreme body. It's got a side access door so you can dedicate the back for the jetter or vice versa and not lose a door to unload equipment. I'd personally take the cabover and cut a door into the side of the Hackney. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> If you're turning your jetter into a skid then I'd go with the Supreme body. It's got a side access door so you can dedicate the back for the jetter or vice versa and not lose a door to unload equipment. I'd personally take the cabover and cut a door into the side of the Hackney.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's what I would do if I got the hackney and make it a roll up door for better clearance in parking lots. I am going to see about looking at it in next day or two. Got taxes on Wednesday so that'll let me know my options


----------

